# Hypnotherapy for IBS - implications for people with CFS/FM



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I posted this on the CBT, Anxiety and Hypno forum: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=000836 but thought it would be okay to post here too. Has anyone else used hypnotherapy for other conditions (NOT for Fibromyalgia or CFS) like IBS, and found it has implications for their Fibro/CFS and/or the Fibro/CFS has implications for the progress with hypnotherapy?If so, I'd be grateful if you could look at my thread on the Hypno forum and post any feedback or experiences you might have had over there or on this thread. Thank you!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Susan, it may be that a particular kind of hypnotherapy is needed. Hypnotherapy for IBS may differ from hypnotherapy for CFS or fibro.tom


----------

